# Sights



## 3-darchery00 (9 mo ago)

What is everybody’s favorite site and scope combo they’re running?


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

I am shooting a Spot Hogg fast eddie with a UV3XL scope housing.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hogg Father with Shrewd Optum scope


----------



## Cabin Gamon (10 mo ago)

Black Gold 3 pin Mountain Lite


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm a CBE Quad Lite kind of guy with a 42mm Shrewd Nomad Scope and 4X Swarovski lenses.


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Same as sage for the sight scope still use old Classic II w/ 4x lens works great yeah I am old school.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Shibuya Ultima CP Pro with a Bowfinger 20/20 30mm Scope and a 4x Doc's Choice lens, sometimes. I pop the lens in and out a lot.


----------



## ZRobi3229 (10 mo ago)

Spott Hogg Fast Eddie 5 pin but it looks like I will be making the switch to the Dialed Arxos when it drops.


----------



## BowRod (Apr 24, 2003)

Axcel Achieve with Shrewd Nomad. 4x Feather Vision lens


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

Axcel Achieve XP with Shrewd Optum Scope for open class.

Axcel landslyde with 3 pin accustat for hunting.


----------



## DocYukon (9 mo ago)

Montana Black Gold Ascent Verdict. Looking to go to single pin pro.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Bowfinger 20/20 35mm with 6x. Illumapin light. HHA TT .010/Green right now.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

DocYukon said:


> Montana Black Gold Ascent Verdict. Looking to go to single pin pro.


I'd sell my MBG single pin pro in .010/Green. Haven't had time to post in classified yet. Was gonna wait until the season is over and folks are looking for a change. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## GottaLuvElite (5 mo ago)

Achieve XP with the AVX 41 scope


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

sights are cheating


----------



## Jakeman20 (Jun 19, 2020)

HHA tetra


----------



## O'Neill's Classic Archery (7 mo ago)

okiebowdoc said:


> Same as sage for the sight scope still use old Classic II w/ 4x lens works great yeah I am old school.


Wait till you see the new Classic Scope we are designing...


----------



## bigtex46 (Aug 22, 2012)

Fast Eddie and uv3xl


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

I shoot a Viper Micro-tune


----------



## Jhalt (1 mo ago)

Axcel Landslyde with UV3XL(3D), Black Gold accent verdict 3 pin dovetail(Hunting rig), and a Davis system with an SRP 3D scope(indoor/3D)


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Axcel with a ghost scope


----------



## MadDogDan (Apr 6, 2020)

CBE Vertex Elevate sight, Shrewd Optum 40mm scope & 4x FeatherVision lens.


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

B3AV3R said:


> Shibuya Ultima CP Pro with a Bowfinger 20/20 30mm Scope and a 4x Doc's Choice lens, sometimes. I pop the lens in and out a lot.


As I am looking at a Shibuya for my 3D bow, have you had issues getting past 100yards, and are you running their sight plates or your own tapes?


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

DS Advantage sight and scope with 6x lens


----------

